# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  помогите разобратся по экрану идут горизонтальные черные

## karmelyuk

помогите разобраться.когда комп работал пропало изображение и появились какие то разноцветные глюки. я через безопасный реж.отключил видюху изображение появилось.я решыл переустановить дрова.
при установке драйвера дисплея (я пробовал разные 182.50 190.38)после перезагрузки на экране вместо изображения все те же разноцветные глюки.Когда я через безопасный реж.отключаю видюху изображение появляется.Потом если поставить разрешение 800на600 и16бит цвета и включить видюху  картинка появляется,но по экрану идут горизонтальные черные полосы.и если потянуть окно полосы сливаются и не черта невидно.
  Неужели сдохла видеокарта!
nVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT (MSI NX8500GT-E)	охлаждение куллер

----------


## mr.L

Лучше вам отвезти свой компьютер (или хотя-бы видеокарту) в сервис.центр потому-что признаки (а именно арты которые прут напрополую) указывают что видео полуживое

----------

